# A personal view on what has gone so so wrong with this forum



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 28, 2021)

I have stayed off this forum for nearly seven months as I had gotten fed up with all the petty bickering, pathetic point scoring and downright nasty attitudes of some people.  In other words, it was just like a typical golf club.

So just like a typical golf club, I just turned up to play golf and then got changed in the car park and drove home.  In other words, I observed posts without logging in or commenting.

When I was Captain of a club in Surrey in 2020, I had to represent every member whether I liked them or not, agreed or disagreed with their opinions, in general did what was best for the majority.  A bit like the non-funded moderators on this forum but appreciated by some of the people who truly understood the issues involved.

It would be a real shame if this forum, or even just the Out of Bounds section was taken down.  But it is heading that way.   More and more former forumers are becoming just that because of the attitudes here of some people.

Narcissists would be a good way to describe some posters.  Show-offs, wannabe-know-it-alls, wind-up merchants and apologies for the phrase but "Covid Nazis" unfortunately fits the bill too.   There is one well-known troll on this forum who plays at a club that I used to know well and I know how unpopular he is there too.   He does well to even find two other people to play a competition with.

Everyone has different opinions - that is life and it is a good thing about life too.   Everyone needs to learn to agree to disagree.   But the modern world, fueled by social media, has made this nigh on impossible in many places.

I used to love the banter on this forum.  I hosted a Zoom call before the Super Bowl where NFL fans here joined in and we had a great hour and a half talking about our other sporting passions from around the country.   I know forum meets are fantastic and I have met many people at different golf courses around the country.

But there are all too many posters here who I would avoid like the plague if I came across them in real life.  

I do not have a magic answer to fix this, perhaps one or two people need to be permanently banned - a kind of forum triage perhaps.   We all know who they are - but can any steps be taken to make it healthy here again before the bleeding becomes terminal?

Just my two penneth - I wish you all a very Happy New Year on and off the golf course and I hope your 2021 was as happy as my turned out to be after a couple of really horrible years.


Paul Stewart
Pathetic Shark


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 28, 2021)

No easy fix as we now live in a world where social media dominates social contact.
You're scared to say things incase you say it the wrong way and in a digital world you can't read body language.
Gone are the days where disputes often ended up in heated argument or worse blows exchanged and 10 minutes later you would be ina bar buying drinks and best of friends again. ☹️


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't really think there's a problem. Would be boring if we all agreed all the time. Some people just need thicker skins. I have debates with people sometimes, even engage with trolls on here, but then I just walk away and remember that nothing we say on here actually matters. It's not that difficult.


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2021)

Good to hear from you again.. I think forums, golf clubs, towns and cities are all the same.

Some lovely people,  some utter wombats and everyone else somewhere in between.   There are others who move up and down the continueum at various speeds!

I've thought the ability to block certain folders or threads would be a help. 

Generally,  my experience is a positive one. Assisted by careful use of the Block button!


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really think there's a problem. Would be boring if we all agreed all the time. Some people just need thicker skins. I have debates with people sometimes, even engage with trolls on here, but then I just walk away and remember that nothing we say on here actually matters. It's not that difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree , it's easy enough to scroll past the trolls and stuff you don't like . It's obvious who the big trolls are, just don't engage if it matters that much. It's probably easier to let things burn out than going miles the other way.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 28, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I have stayed off this forum for nearly seven months as I had gotten fed up with all the petty bickering, pathetic point scoring and downright nasty attitudes of some people.  In other words, it was just like a typical golf club.

So just like a typical golf club, I just turned up to play golf and then got changed in the car park and drove home.  In other words, I observed posts without logging in or commenting.
...
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's called 'life'!


Pathetic Shark said:



			Just my two penneth - I wish you all a very Happy New Year on and off the golf course...
		
Click to expand...

Likewise


----------



## cliveb (Dec 28, 2021)

I mentioned it a few weeks ago in another thread, but I'll say it again:

It's a basic law of the internet that all forums start out as civilised discussion groups and slowly degenerate into cellpools of flame wars dominated by a hard core who just want to stir things. It goes back as far as Usenet. I remember what happened to the rec.audio.opinion group.

It can only be a matter of time before it happens to this forum. There's no reason why it should be unique and buck the trend.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm new here, maybe I won't hang around if it's that bad


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2021)

weewullie said:



			I'm new here, maybe I won't hang around if it's that bad  

Click to expand...

Ha, it's greatly exaggerated. As said above, like any forum there's plenty of great posters and a small minority of bad that you can easily ignore once you know what to look for.


----------



## Crow (Dec 28, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I mentioned it a few weeks ago in another thread, but I'll say it again:

It's a basic law of the internet that all forums start out as civilised discussion groups and slowly degenerate into cellpools of flame wars dominated by a hard core who just want to stir things. It goes back as far as Usenet. I remember what happened to the rec.audio.opinion group.

*It can only be a matter of time before it happens to this forum.* There's no reason why it should be unique and buck the trend.
		
Click to expand...

But for a series of very hard working mods I think it would have gone under a long time ago.

It's been said before but worth repeating:
Many thanks to all the mods, past, present and future.


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2021)

If the last two years have taught us anything, it's not to get too hung up on trivial things. This golf forum in life's priority ladder is one of these trivial items. Don't let it become too important or be too involved so that if affects. 

I only really look at the OoB section now and I certainly pick and choose my threads to monitor. I'm oblivious to almost all the trolling and issues; I certainly have no clue who the one or two main trolls could be, and long may my ignorance reign! 

Forums and social media is where everyone is an expert and everyone is right. Know your limits and know when to ignore or move on.


----------



## RichA (Dec 29, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I have stayed off this forum for nearly seven months as I had gotten fed up with all the petty bickering, pathetic point scoring and downright nasty attitudes of some people.  In other words, it was just like a typical golf club.

So just like a typical golf club, I just turned up to play golf and then got changed in the car park and drove home.  In other words, I observed posts without logging in or commenting.

When I was Captain of a club in Surrey in 2020, I had to represent every member whether I liked them or not, agreed or disagreed with their opinions, in general did what was best for the majority.  A bit like the non-funded moderators on this forum but appreciated by some of the people who truly understood the issues involved.

It would be a real shame if this forum, or even just the Out of Bounds section was taken down.  But it is heading that way.   More and more former forumers are becoming just that because of the attitudes here of some people.

Narcissists would be a good way to describe some posters.  Show-offs, wannabe-know-it-alls, wind-up merchants and apologies for the phrase but "Covid Nazis" unfortunately fits the bill too.   There is one well-known troll on this forum who plays at a club that I used to know well and I know how unpopular he is there too.   He does well to even find two other people to play a competition with.

Everyone has different opinions - that is life and it is a good thing about life too.   Everyone needs to learn to agree to disagree.   But the modern world, fueled by social media, has made this nigh on impossible in many places.

I used to love the banter on this forum.  I hosted a Zoom call before the Super Bowl where NFL fans here joined in and we had a great hour and a half talking about our other sporting passions from around the country.   I know forum meets are fantastic and I have met many people at different golf courses around the country.

But there are all too many posters here who I would avoid like the plague if I came across them in real life. 

I do not have a magic answer to fix this, perhaps one or two people need to be permanently banned - a kind of forum triage perhaps.   We all know who they are - but can any steps be taken to make it healthy here again before the bleeding becomes terminal?

Just my two penneth - I wish you all a very Happy New Year on and off the golf course and I hope your 2021 was as happy as my turned out to be after a couple of really horrible years.


Paul Stewart
Pathetic Shark
		
Click to expand...

Funny. Your original post has managed to incorporate negative labelling, petty namecalling and a personal attack on an individual who, while unnamed, can probably identify himself from the description.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2021)

RichA said:



			Funny. Your original post has managed to incorporate negative labelling, petty namecalling and a personal attack on an individual who,* while unnamed, can probably identify himself from the description*.
		
Click to expand...

Can I have a guess please????


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hovis (Dec 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really think there's a problem. Would be boring if we all agreed all the time. Some people just need thicker skins. I have debates with people sometimes, even engage with trolls on here, but then I just walk away and remember that nothing we say on here actually matters. It's not that difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know mate.  I visit a carp fishing forum and pretty much everyone gets on all the time.   There maybe one or two cross words but people soon agree to disagree and move on.
Golf is different because it's a sport full of knobs. 
I can think of maybe 50+ members of my course that I'd cross the road to avoid talking to them.  There's not one person I dislike at my fishing club and only two at my skydiving club


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Can I have a guess please????


Click to expand...

Start your own thread. See how long it lasts🤣🤣🤣🤣

Guess who?


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 29, 2021)

hovis said:



			I don't know mate.  I visit a carp fishing forum and pretty much everyone gets on all the time.   There maybe one or two cross words but people soon agree to disagree and move on.
Golf is different because it's a sport full of knobs.
I can think of maybe 50+ members of my course that I'd cross the road to avoid talking to them.  There's not one person I dislike at my fishing club and only two at my skydiving club
		
Click to expand...

Golf attracts a certain type of bellend. Me included 🤣🤣


----------



## JamesR (Dec 29, 2021)

For a long spell this year, summer in particular, I thought the forum had improved


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 29, 2021)

This place is a bastion of friendliness compared to places like DIYnot. Now that’s full of well polished knobs.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 29, 2021)

hovis said:



			I don't know mate.  I visit a carp fishing forum and pretty much everyone gets on all the time.   There maybe one or two cross words but people soon agree to disagree and move on.
Golf is different because it's a sport full of knobs.
I can think of maybe 50+ members of my course that I'd cross the road to avoid talking to them.  There's not one person I dislike at my fishing club and only two at my skydiving club
		
Click to expand...

I read but don't really post much, but I'd say there are a couple of mega trolls and we all know who they are. Then there are few who clearly have polar views and love to argue with one another.
The removal of political threads has made no difference, but then it never would've.
It's all pretty lightweight stuff anyway and certainly doesn't bother me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			I read but don't really post much, but I'd say there are a couple of mega trolls and we all know who they are. Then there are few who clearly have polar views and love to argue with one another.
*The removal of political threads has made no difference*, but then it never would've.
		
Click to expand...

Re-enforcing what many said at the time. It’s not the subject that’s the problem, it’s the way some people engage with them. 
Manage those better and the subject becomes a moot point.


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2021)

hovis said:



			I don't know mate.  I visit a carp fishing forum and pretty much everyone gets on all the time.   There maybe one or two cross words but people soon agree to disagree and move on.
Golf is different because it's a sport full of knobs.
*I can think of maybe 50+ members of my course that I'd cross the road to avoid talking to them.  *There's not one person I dislike at my fishing club and only two at my skydiving club
		
Click to expand...

 jeeze


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2021)

chellie said:



 jeeze
		
Click to expand...

There's about 3 at my place and 2 of them I'd still wish a "good morning" to.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

This is something that crops up every so often. A bit like 'things were better back in my day'. Forums are something to dip in and out of, not to take seriously. As others have said, the trolls are obvious, easy to bypass and avoid. When they get going, just stay out of things, ignore their posts and carry on. 

For those who can't separate things, remember what the adverts say, 'when the fun stops, stop' 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

chellie said:



 jeeze
		
Click to expand...

Must be a tough club 😳


----------



## drdel (Dec 29, 2021)

There's nothing worth taking too seriously.

Obviously people can have strong views which will occasionally clash: so what?

If members sometimes let off a bit of steam I don’t see the problem: we need to stop being so precious. I think the mods generally do a fair job of refereeing but occasionally overreact IMO.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			There's about 3 at my place and 2 of them I'd still wish a "good morning" to.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same with me, 2 or 3 that I would avoid playing with but no issues in chatting to them


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Must be a tough club 😳
		
Click to expand...

Makes you wonder who the problem is.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 29, 2021)

Being one who came "from the other place", the reputation of certain aspects of here preceeded those aspects. However, being a permanent resident here now, it ain't so bad.
 I dare say I have said the wrong and stupid thing at times, and to those I'm sorry. Like all forums, there are always those who think they know everything, and if they don't will get Google to find what they think is the answer. Let them get on with it, life's too short.
Would I want to mod a group of grown men from all walks of life on a forum, hell no. Gratitude is zero, and they can never be right.

Cheers mods, thankyou.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really think there's a problem. Would be boring if we all agreed all the time. Some people just need thicker skins. I have debates with people sometimes, even engage with trolls on here, but then I just walk away and remember that nothing we say on here actually matters. It's not that difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I couldn’t disagree more. But here’s the difference ( where we agree ) I respect your view And you respect mine. Others on this forum do not know the meaning of the word respect. Yet the same folk know it all and would be quite happy to argue the toss all night And for the next few years. I have said it before and I will say it again. I am happy to sit on a fence and see both sides. I am not afraid at 58 yr old to ask questions because I don’t know.
Remember when I went to Mexico ( when the government said I could) same as the government is saying you can travel now, the abuse I got was unbelievable. I remember one forumer saying “ do you not love your grandkids” because I suggested me and Missis T May end up looking after the kids during lockdown. Guess what happened, Boris said Tash can look after the kids during lockdown so daughter and ex husband could walk the streets of Sheffield as coppers. The government said that. Not Tash. The same government that said I could go on holiday. Yet the forum mouths could not see that. 
Me I did the same as PS. I took a break. Did I miss it. Not really. Homer did exactly the same. He was in the trenches dealing with COVID and the crap he got From this forum was disgusting. He did the same took a break. 
The COVID thread is typical of how this forum can go. It has gone from “how has it affected you“ to “the lockdown should finish or it should be stricter”. A few of the posts now are actually about how it has affected you. It is going the same way as the now defunct and banned political threads. A few forummers have spoilt it for the many. 
Finally has anyone actually given a moments thought to the people that actually have to police this forum. over the space of a few days Fragger has Christmas and his birthday whilst sat deleting, closing threads and giving out infractions.


----------



## Don Barzini (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm only an occasional poster here, I read more threads than I actively engage with.

I've always thought this forum was a fairly civil and friendly place! I was on another forum a few years back which was a million times worse than this so this place was a refreshing change when I joined! I always remember a thread I started here about when my mum was diagnosed with cancer and despite not being one of the "regulars" I received some really lovely replies and support.

Genuinely never noticed the trolling and bad attitudes mentioned in the OP - but that may be down to the fact that I'm not here all the time to notice it (and notice any main culprits). Also I don't really read the long running threads, so perhaps it happens more on them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm not sure we have trolls so much as regular posters who are always right, 100% right and cannot accept anyone who is wrong and has to "debate" with them until they submit (or just say "I'm out"). Get two of those together, on the same thread, with differing viewpoints and it descends into "I'm right, you're wrong...here Google agees with me" and on and on and on it goes and ruins the thread until one gives up or a mod steps in.

I often wonder what said posters are like in real life if they cannot just agree to disagree...like EVER! Must be exhausting.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

Letting it lie and moving on are 2 Art forms that some on here have yet to master.....


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Letting it lie and moving on are 2 Art forms that some on here have yet to master.....
		
Click to expand...

The "ignore" button is very good. I've only got a couple on there so I guess this place isn't so bad


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 29, 2021)

I really don't think this place is anything like as toxic as some suggest. I'm on a couple of football forums and the abuse that gets dished out there is 100 times worse than anything on here. And that's between guys who support the same team!

Football and politics seem to be the 2 topics which cause the most aggro. At the time, I disagreed with the decision to ban political posts, but with hindsight, it was a good move. Most of the abuse I see on here tends to either be in the Footie thread or in the Covid thread (the latter particularly when it comes to how things being managed by the government, aka political).

99% of threads and posts are absolutely fine imo.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Start your own thread. See how long it lasts🤣🤣🤣🤣

*Guess who?*

Click to expand...

Hasbro bringing out a new game.



Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?




P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

That’s brilliant but you need to include “does this person get 2 shots on some holes”


----------



## Junior (Dec 29, 2021)

I just checked and I joined the forum on April 1st 2007.  I still read it most days so I guess I must enjoy it.   I've never engaged in other forums, just this one.

I think people need to know when to agree to disagree and move on.  If certain posters incense you so much then put them on ignore and enjoy the GOLF forum for what it is.   A place to get away from the daily grind and meet like minded folk to talk golf and not take things to seriously. 

I've got out of this forum far more than what I've put in.  Great friends, lots of golf at courses I wouldn't have dreamt of playing and memories that will live with me for a long time.  Sift through the bad, think of the good and its an all right place to pass a few minutes here and there.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			That’s brilliant but you need to include “does this person get 2 shots on some holes”
		
Click to expand...

Phew, not me then.



AmandaJR said:



			I often wonder what said posters are like in real life if they cannot just agree to disagree...like EVER! Must be exhausting.
		
Click to expand...

What are you doing in here today, shouldn't you be getting pampered somewhere?


----------



## Yorkhacker (Dec 29, 2021)

RichA said:



			Funny. Your original post has managed to incorporate negative labelling, petty namecalling and a personal attack on an individual who, while unnamed, can probably identify himself from the description.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the fact that Pathetic Shark was the biggest show off and name dropper I've ever come across on this forum. If you look at his old posts he is just as bad as the people he is attacking. Based on his forum persona, I would avoid him like the plague


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			That’s brilliant but you need to include “does this person get 2 shots on some holes”
		
Click to expand...

Done, just for you.


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 29, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			Not to mention the fact that Pathetic Shark was the biggest show off and name dropper I've ever come across on this forum. If you look at his old posts he is just as bad as the people he is attacking. Based on his forum persona, I would avoid him like the plague
		
Click to expand...

Don’t park in his space either!


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Personally I couldn’t disagree more. But here’s the difference ( where we agree ) I respect your view And you respect mine. Others on this forum do not know the meaning of the word respect. Yet the same folk know it all and would be quite happy to argue the toss all night And for the next few years. I have said it before and I will say it again. I am happy to sit on a fence and see both sides. I am not afraid at 58 yr old to ask questions because I don’t know.
Remember when I went to Mexico ( when the government said I could) same as the government is saying you can travel now, the abuse I got was unbelievable. I remember one forumer saying “ do you not love your grandkids” because I suggested me and Missis T May end up looking after the kids during lockdown. Guess what happened, Boris said Tash can look after the kids during lockdown so daughter and ex husband could walk the streets of Sheffield as coppers. The government said that. Not Tash. The same government that said I could go on holiday. Yet the forum mouths could not see that.
Me I did the same as PS. I took a break. Did I miss it. Not really. Homer did exactly the same. He was in the trenches dealing with COVID and the crap he got From this forum was disgusting. He did the same took a break.
The COVID thread is typical of how this forum can go. It has gone from “how has it affected you“ to “the lockdown should finish or it should be stricter”. A few of the posts now are actually about how it has affected you. It is going the same way as the now defunct and banned political threads. A few forummers have spoilt it for the many.
Finally has anyone actually given a moments thought to the people that actually have to police this forum. over the space of a few days Fragger has Christmas and his birthday whilst sat deleting, closing threads and giving out infractions.
		
Click to expand...

I think generally there’s a real lack of self awareness, that and posting amnesia


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2021)

I’ve been here since 2012 I think and to a degree or has got somewhat more tense than it used to be.  Things evolve and change over time but there were some great characters that chose to move on due to the attitudes of some newer members (not tarnishing all) which I feel is a great shame and a loss to the forum.

I had a year away from the forum as I fell out of love with the game and it’s definitely different since coming back.  There are clearly people with multiple users who come in solely to stir the pot and I personally very quickly identified a couple of new users who’s threads and posts I have not interest in simply because in short their attitude gives the impression that they are ignorant or just simply stuck up their own a***!  

Unfortunately as a forum grows although the percentage still remains the same, the number of f*** nuggets grows and this makes the experience of a great platform less enjoyable for the majority.  

If my statement offends anyone, look in the mirror and ask why it offends you….


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it was possible to have THAT much time on your hands..
Bravo Sir


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 29, 2021)

Nothing wrong with the forum. Works alright. Gives me something to read and pass the time. 
Problem is within yourself and how you perceive or react to posts. 
I think it was last year I asked to be blackballed but then I told myself to grow up and decided not to get annoyed and remember that others can have their opinions. IMO.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 29, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			I think generally there’s a real lack of self awareness, that and posting amnesia
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic.👏


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

I’m honoured to have my avatar included.

I think.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m honoured to have my avatar included.

I think.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was until I saw some of the other Herberts...


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 29, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It would be a real shame if this forum, or even just the Out of Bounds section was taken down.  But it is heading that way.   More and more former forumers are becoming just that because of the attitudes here of some people.
		
Click to expand...

Try colour coding people.
Those that like golf, football, cricket I code blue.
Those that like wrestling, boxing and rugby black.
Those that like motor sport grey.
Those off their rockers turquoise...

Last reminds me of David Icke.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2021)

I blame the Mega trolls and those who don't know how to admit they're wrong.  You know who you are!

That absolves me then, replace six divots and repair eight pitchmarks my son.   😂😂😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Personally I couldn’t disagree more. But here’s the difference ( where we agree ) I respect your view And you respect mine. Others on this forum do not know the meaning of the word respect. Yet the same folk know it all and would be quite happy to argue the toss all night And for the next few years. I have said it before and I will say it again. I am happy to sit on a fence and see both sides. I am not afraid at 58 yr old to ask questions because I don’t know.
Remember when I went to Mexico ( when the government said I could) same as the government is saying you can travel now, the abuse I got was unbelievable. I remember one forumer saying “ do you not love your grandkids” because I suggested me and Missis T May end up looking after the kids during lockdown. Guess what happened, Boris said Tash can look after the kids during lockdown so daughter and ex husband could walk the streets of Sheffield as coppers. The government said that. Not Tash. The same government that said I could go on holiday. Yet the forum mouths could not see that.
Me I did the same as PS. I took a break. Did I miss it. Not really. Homer did exactly the same. He was in the trenches dealing with COVID and the crap he got From this forum was disgusting. He did the same took a break.
The COVID thread is typical of how this forum can go. It has gone from “how has it affected you“ to “the lockdown should finish or it should be stricter”. A few of the posts now are actually about how it has affected you. It is going the same way as the now defunct and banned political threads. A few forummers have spoilt it for the many.
Finally has anyone actually given a moments thought to the people that actually have to police this forum. over the space of a few days Fragger has Christmas and his birthday whilst sat deleting, closing threads and giving out infractions.
		
Click to expand...

A balanced reply that I think shows clearly the issue. There are a handful of persistent trolls on here that seem to want to deliberately wind up and antagonise forum members but the bigger issue is perhaps the cliques that form around this. As soon as they post their "gang" pile on to like and somehow verify the reply. I do wonder at times if they even read the reply in full or agree with the post. 

I had to get away as there were two on here making life in the middle of working in a hospital in covid unbearable. I didn't miss it at the time but there so many encouraging messages in my inbox I was tempted back in (and thank you to those that took the time). Alas I fear things are moving backwards and so may well revert to lurking. I have met a number and played of those that can argue in an empty room and with the exception of two, they were totally different to their forum persona. As for the OP, I have known him for nearly 30 years and he is someone that has clear views on many subjects but is also someone that enjoys the to and from of a reasoned debate. He is someone that apart from a good golfer holds all the values of this great game and aside from anything is a loyal friend and will put himself out to help others. 

The forum is capable of much good. H4H shows that as does the numerous acts of kindness between members witnessed on here over the years. It is somewhere that provides humour, entertainment and pathos but it is heading towards a crossroads (imo) and how it proceeds will dictate whether it is still a place worth visiting


----------



## hovis (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute quality.  😂 Well done


----------



## DanFST (Dec 29, 2021)

I remember a few years back I tried to do a fun game of guessing my trackman numbers with driver. (My intention was to giveaway my Nike covert driver to the closest as i couldn't be bothered selling.) The amount of toxicity and complaining in that thread was too much and I took a break for a year.

Coming back, you just have to ignore some posts, and take it for what it is. (I do like to wind up the Liverpool contingent in the footie thread mind, just a bit of fun)

The chaps i've played with have been fantastic, I got a great day out courtesy of GM and Stewart and had a few guys round my track. Yes there are some people that may actually act in real life as they do on the forum, but that's with all walks of life I suppose!


----------



## RichA (Dec 29, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I remember a few years back I tried to do a fun game of guessing my trackman numbers with driver. (My intention was to giveaway my Nike covert driver to the closest as i couldn't be bothered selling.) The amount of toxicity and complaining in that thread was too much and I took a break for a year.

Coming back, you just have to ignore some posts, and take it for what it is. (I do like to wind up the Liverpool contingent in the footie thread mind, just a bit of fun)

The chaps i've played with have been fantastic, I got a great day out courtesy of GM and Stewart and had a few guys round my track. Yes there are some people that may actually act in real life as they do on the forum, but that's with all walks of life I suppose!
		
Click to expand...

Did you give the driver away?  If the number was over 220 yards and less than 45° left or right I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute class! You realise now that the people who have been mentioned will be happy but the other huge % will be upset.


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 29, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			I think generally there’s a real lack of self awareness, that and posting amnesia
		
Click to expand...

This was said as a bit of a joke. However the lack of self awareness on this thread alone sums it up for me. People forget what they post, contradict themselves and then are confused at a reaction. Posting amnesia indeed


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

Junior said:



			I just checked and I joined the forum on April 1st 2007.  I still read it most days so I guess I must enjoy it.   I've never engaged in other forums, just this one.

I think people need to know when to agree to disagree and move on.  If certain posters incense you so much then put them on ignore and enjoy the GOLF forum for what it is.   A place to get away from the daily grind and meet like minded folk to talk golf and not take things to seriously.

I've got out of this forum far more than what I've put in.  Great friends, lots of golf at courses I wouldn't have dreamt of playing and memories that will live with me for a long time.  Sift through the bad, think of the good and its an all right place to pass a few minutes here and there.
		
Click to expand...

Rather ironically J it is 15 years‘ today since I joined so like you may class ourselves as stalwarts. I wrote something yesterday to that affect that it was very good, praising the Mods and similar to the original post there was too much bickering especially on the Brexit Thread and the Footie thread with a continual ‘battle’ between some posters. I then deleted the post.Overall the good far outweighed the bad with Hobbit being particularly knowledgeable and IMurg always having a reasoned case.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2021)

Before anyone throws the baby out with the bath water, open the OOB section and look at the titles to each thread. Then ask yourself how many threads are contentious/toxic. Take a step back and then consider how many posts in each thread are contentious/toxic.

Are things really as bad as some people portray? Yes some long-standing posters have gone. So what... Others have come in and replaced them, and they have brought with them different opinions and perspectives. Hurrah! Those that have chosen to go have left us, and if a friend walks out on me, bye…

I’ve been taking more of a viewers position than a contributors in the last 6 months because I was biting more to some posters. I’m at fault for biting. I decide what I post and how I respond. If their posts were too contentious they would have been taken down, ergo their posts are acceptable. The fact ‘we’ might consider them contentious, and have been able to contest them is a positive not a negative.

Yes there’s guys in here I wouldn’t want to sit down for a pint with, nor play golf with, but doesn’t that apply to some people in the clubs you play at? And I dare say there are those that wouldn’t want my company - that’s life.

Draw a breath, walk away for 5 minutes if you need to and remember this forum isn’t a critical part of your life.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 29, 2021)

This was an interesting read.

In many ways I prefer the forum now to when I first joined it (many years ago, but not sure exactly how many!). Back then it felt like there was a real clique of people in a way I don’t feel there is now.

It’s an Internet forum though, impossible to prevent big personalities congregating in the same place and locks my horns in a way that probably wouldn’t happen in reality.

The ignore list works well if you find someone truly insufferable, I’ve only got a couple on it, but much improves my experience compared to repeatedly getting annoyed by the nonsense they post!


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 29, 2021)

I think the forum is quite moderate and I’ve never had anyone on ignore and never been offended by anyone, I’m not sure who the trolls are and if I find a thread boring I just scroll on. 

So not a problem for me


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			This was an interesting read.

In many ways I prefer the forum now to when I first joined it (many years ago, but not sure exactly how many!). Back then it felt like there was a real clique of people in a way I don’t feel there is now.

It’s an Internet forum though, impossible to prevent big personalities congregating in the same place and locks my horns in a way that probably wouldn’t happen in reality.

The ignore list works well if you find someone truly insufferable, I’ve only got a couple on it, but much improves my experience compared to repeatedly getting annoyed by the nonsense they post!
		
Click to expand...

Try Feb 22 2012 CY. It states when you joined below your name


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 29, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Try Feb 22 2012 CY. It states when you joined below your name
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I knew how to check, just couldn’t do it while posting 👍


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 29, 2021)

I personally have taken to putting a few members on ignore. Yes it makes reading some threads a little difficult but on the whole it's made it a more pleasant experience.

I've read some people say that putting people on ignore isn't a route they want to take... But in theory if we all ignored the regular culprits soon enough they'd be getting no responses or bites and would essentially be forced to stop.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2021)

adam6177 said:



			I personally have taken to putting a few members on ignore. Yes it makes reading some threads a little difficult but on the whole it's made it a more pleasant experience.

I've read some people say that putting people on ignore isn't a route they want to take... But in theory if we all ignored the regular culprits soon enough they'd be getting no responses or bites and would essentially be forced to stop.
		
Click to expand...

I have never put anyone on ignore, but I find giving my opinion and then refusing to discuss with certain posters their view on my post, works best for me. It's not my normal way of discussing things but on here at least I dont get annoyed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Before anyone throws the baby out with the bath water, open the OOB section and look at the titles to each thread. Then ask yourself how many threads are contentious/toxic. Take a step back and then consider how many posts in each thread are contentious/toxic.

Are things really as bad as some people portray? Yes some long-standing posters have gone. So what... Others have come in and replaced them, and they have brought with them different opinions and perspectives. Hurrah! Those that have chosen to go have left us, and if a friend walks out on me, bye…

I’ve been taking more of a viewers position than a contributors in the last 6 months because I was biting more to some posters. I’m at fault for biting. I decide what I post and how I respond. If their posts were too contentious they would have been taken down, ergo their posts are acceptable. The fact ‘we’ might consider them contentious, and have been able to contest them is a positive not a negative.

Yes there’s guys in here I wouldn’t want to sit down for a pint with, nor play golf with, but doesn’t that apply to some people in the clubs you play at? And I dare say there are those that wouldn’t want my company - that’s life.

Draw a breath, walk away for 5 minutes if you need to and remember this forum isn’t a critical part of your life.
		
Click to expand...

A very good balanced post, although I expect little else.

Are some people so thin skinned that they get emotional about what people debate on here, it's a Forum and as such there will be subjects that are bound to attract differences of opinion and lively debate. OK it's not acceptable to make personal insults but the Mods soon jump on that.  

None of this is compulsory reading, you can leave or ignore it at will, as a matter of fact I recommend it, I have no interest in the football or cricket threads for example so don't go near them.

Anyhow, Happy new year to one and all and may your God go with you, whoever they may be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

Well where to start 

The OP - maybe no mirrors to look into , have a read back and some of the stuff you have posted on the forum - the car parking space was a highlight. 

There are some very good balanced posts and also some very one sided posts 

A few things for me - it’s a public forum that is a choice , no one is forced to post or read what people post and certainly not forced to reply or engage with others 

At times a number are quick to shout troll just because someone posts an opinion that they don’t like or when it’s a post that challenges them. It’s very rare on here when someone is “deliberately” looking to troll others - there are some but I think most just ignore them anyway 

There are also plenty of times some need to look in the mirror and understand why some react to them - some have been highly hypocritical, some bare face lies and some just not self aware - I have no doubt fallen into the last category at times 

I don’t have anyone on ignore but there are a number who I just wont bother replying too 

But let’s not ever forget all the good stuff - the very knowledgeable posters in all aspects , the ones that help others out , the ones that organise meets , host others , the good friends some have made on here. 

The forum opened up a big world of golf for me - there are some on here that I would class as good friends now and have played rounds of golf each year , there are just a handful of posters I wouldn’t play a round of golf with 

It’s sad that we lost rickg and it’s sad that people like Hobbit is all the way in Spain and can’t join us at meets , it’s also sad that some great posters left 

The forum is a great place - and always remember the good stuff


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

Despite the “negative nancies” I don’t think there is anyone on here that I wouldn’t play golf with on a meet. 

There will always be clashes but to be honest i don’t really give a monkey’s.

I have been humbled by the support and nice words from forumers (some I don’t think I’ve met) when I’ve mentioned about my mental health struggles.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 

That’s brilliant


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

If there was a Post of the Year competition I think Colch has won it hands down......


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasbro bringing out a new game.

View attachment 40173

Does this person have a slice?
Does this person use iron head covers?
Does this person often 3 putt?
Does this person get two shots on some holes?
Does this person look like the Grim Reaper?

View attachment 40174


P.S. This is just a bit of fun. All avatars chosen completely at random and aren't meant to be a comment on who the original thread poster was talking about.

P.P.S. Before anyone asks, yes I do have a lot of time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant. Credit to you 😀


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If there was a Post of the Year competition I think Colch has won it hands down......

Click to expand...

It could make a fortune for H4H if it was made!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2021)

The forum has evolved over the years from a dozen or so initial members, to where it is now with thousands of people viewing every month and a solid group of a couple of hundred regular posters, with many more dipping in and out.

It is impossible to please everyone all of the time and you will get disagreements, mostly these run their course without any problems, but The Moderator Team do need to get involved occasionally and we do give out infractions, temporary bans and sometimes, a permanent ban is necessary.
However the percentage of posters that come to our attention is very small, compared to the large number of members, so I am asking myself " Do we really have that big a problem?"

The past 20 months have seen peoples lives turned upside down, stress levels up and access to golf limited at times, with courses closed in lockdowns and also now with the current bad weather.

Bearing all this in mind, I think we are doing OK, but it is not perfect.

Are there things I would like to see happen?  Yes,
The word TROLL is banded about far too freely in my opinion, often used when another person has a different opinion that you have not been able to change
If you think someone is trolling, then rather than calling them out, you should be reporting it to the Mod Team.

What you dont see, behind the scenes are the Private Messages that are sent out when someone is getting close to crossing the line, these often focus the attention of the recipient and mean we dont need to issue an infraction further down the line, Also some of you will have seen posts instructing a member to back off or take a break, these have the affect of letting the membership know that the exchanges are being watched and the result is it calms down.

We work within the frameword set down by GM, it is their trainset, their corporate image, their rules.

It is a shame that a handful of long term posters have left, but that is the nature of a forum, people come and go, it is fluid, often they come back months or even years later and they are most welcome to return when it is the right time for them.

My last point is that we are a GOLF Forum, Golf is our primary thang, the rest is secondary, whatever is discussed on these boards isnt going to alter Earth's history one jot, so why do people get so worked up about stuff? If you find you are spending too much time on here,and it is getting to you,  it is probably unhealthy and you should reduce your time or take a break.

Finally remember Fragger's Mantras  "Knowing When To Stop Is An Artform" and "Agree To Disagree And Move On"


But look at the great stuff, H4H, Auld Pharts, the meets, the trips, the laughs, it is what you make it


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2021)

I think you meant to type "effect" rather than "affect"...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I think you meant to type "effect" rather than "affect"...
		
Click to expand...


TROLL


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 30, 2021)

I joined the forum earlier this year – I am not able to take a long term view of the nature of debate as the OP has done.
Two things I do not understand and/or can not agree with in debates.
1. Making a post that opposes another’s view and at the same time asks for that poster to make no further remarks.
Excluding moderators’ interventions, demanding the right to have the last word and silence another is pathetic.
2. Posting “I’m out” when simply not making any further posts on that topic is all you need to do. 
“I’m flouncing out” would be more appropriate, I believe.

I know that this year I have irritated some, amused some and done both to some.
Others have done the same to me - much like real life away from golf and this forum. I don’t expect real life or this forum to be greatly different.
But I believe I set out my stall on my very first day. I quote myself,

“On this forum, many seem interested in finding fault with others' level of knowledge.
I enjoy the exchange of views mainly.
If comments are addressed to me then I am likely to respond.
I try to avoid discourtesy and impropriety, which sometimes happens all too easily on social media.”

I am not a perfect being and I will make mistakes or get things wrong.
Please be ready to forgive me as and when that happens.

..and a very happy new year to all. We deserve it.

Thank you.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2021)

The thing I notice most (and I have been on here a very long time) is that it is actually becoming far less of a golf forum. The activity on the main forum is much reduced and the out of bounds section much increased. As a result, the conversations are very much focused on topics that divide rather than the one we have in common. 

I have seen it from both sides as both a former mod and then a normal user. The mod job is thankless but there seems to be less occurances that involve almost 24 hour monitoring to sort out (believe me a few all night modding sessions did happen). 

The forum also does not meet anymore. The arrange a game section used to be filled with 2 or 3 people meet ups every week. Them people demanded bigger meet ups, then bigger meet ups on high end courses and then they wanted it to cost next to nothing. People relied on the same two or three people to arrange everything and took on none of the burden and never made reciprocal arrangements so that stopped.

What I have noticed is that covid has changed the forum by becoming a polarising aspect that impacts everyone. I have noticed a few people change in character and how and what they post since it started. 

People have also lost the ability to debate, to accept and even compliment opposing views. To a few on here, everything is either right or wrong but then again, that is a societal thing.

This is still a great place to chat once you get the lay of the land but it has, over the years, lost that connection with Golf Monthly and the interaction that came with it and it is now just a forum that happens to have golf in its name


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The thing I notice most (and I have been on here a very long time) is that it is actually becoming far less of a golf forum. The activity on the main forum is much reduced and the out of bounds section much increased. As a result, the conversations are very much focused on topics that divide rather than the one we have in common.

I have seen it from both sides as both a former mod and then a normal user. The mod job is thankless but there seems to be less occurances that involve almost 24 hour monitoring to sort out (believe me a few all night modding sessions did happen).

The forum also does not meet anymore. The arrange a game section used to be filled with 2 or 3 people meet ups every week. Them people demanded bigger meet ups, then bigger meet ups on high end courses and then they wanted it to cost next to nothing. People relied on the same two or three people to arrange everything and took on none of the burden and never made reciprocal arrangements so that stopped.

What I have noticed is that covid has changed the forum by becoming a polarising aspect that impacts everyone. I have noticed a few people change in character and how and what they post since it started.

People have also lost the ability to debate, to accept and even compliment opposing views. To a few on here, everything is either right or wrong but then again, that is a societal thing.

This is still a great place to chat once you get the lay of the land but it has, over the years, lost that connection with Golf Monthly and the interaction that came with it and it is now just a forum that happens to have golf in its name
		
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to see how many on here take a Golf Monthly subscription now.


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 30, 2021)

This forum went downhill soon after I arrived.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			It would be interesting to see how many on here take a Golf Monthly subscription now.
		
Click to expand...

Hell, I haven't even picked up a golf club in nearly 2 years


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2021)

There are only two members on here that I wouldn't play golf with
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The thing I notice most (and I have been on here a very long time) is that it is actually becoming far less of a golf forum. The activity on the main forum is much reduced and the out of bounds section much increased. As a result, the conversations are very much focused on topics that divide rather than the one we have in common.

I have seen it from both sides as both a former mod and then a normal user. The mod job is thankless but there seems to be less occurances that involve almost 24 hour monitoring to sort out (believe me a few all night modding sessions did happen).

The forum also does not meet anymore. The arrange a game section used to be filled with 2 or 3 people meet ups every week. Them people demanded bigger meet ups, then bigger meet ups on high end courses and then they wanted it to cost next to nothing. People relied on the same two or three people to arrange everything and took on none of the burden and never made reciprocal arrangements so that stopped.

What I have noticed is that covid has changed the forum by becoming a polarising aspect that impacts everyone. I have noticed a few people change in character and how and what they post since it started.

People have also lost the ability to debate, to accept and even compliment opposing views. To a few on here, everything is either right or wrong but then again, that is a societal thing.

This is still a great place to chat once you get the lay of the land but it has, over the years, lost that connection with Golf Monthly and the interaction that came with it and it is now just a forum that happens to have golf in its name
		
Click to expand...

The drop in meets is a big shame - there have been some brilliant ones over the time 

People still meet for games and there have been little trips away but there are now organised away from the forum 

I think cost is one issue , with the boost in golf meets will be expensive, a lot of the regular guys that went to meets no longer post much as well 

Also a lot of the organisers also don’t seem to post much as well 

Hopefully one day we can have another big day or couple of days out


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2021)

A purely personal view?

Despite loads of plugging and extremely interesting posts from me on the subject, there have been very few converts to vintage golf.
What's wrong with you people??!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 30, 2021)

Crow said:



			A purely personal view?

Despite loads of plugging and extremely interesting posts from me on the subject, there have been very few converts to vintage golf.
What's wrong with you people??!!

Click to expand...

Oh, just give them time. I'm sure other golf-crazy nutcases will appear. It is so much fun. They are missing out, though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2021)

Crow said:



			A purely personal view?

Despite loads of plugging and extremely interesting posts from me on the subject, there have been very few converts to vintage golf.
What's wrong with you people??!!

Click to expand...

I need all the help I can get with new technology


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			There are only two members on here that I wouldn't play golf with
🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Do you still keep in touch with Fish?
Big loss to the forum imo.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 30, 2021)

Crow said:



			A purely personal view?

Despite loads of plugging and extremely interesting posts from me on the subject, there have been very few converts to vintage golf.
What's wrong with you people??!!

Click to expand...

When I was young I could reach all of the par 3s in one, most of the par 4s in two & some of the par 5s in two. At the age of 75 I'd like to still do that & if I have to use the latest technology to do it  will. Using vintage equipment is, in my view, the golfing equivalent of bearing oneself with barbed wire. I luv modern technology, I do! 😀


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The thing I notice most (and I have been on here a very long time) is that it is actually becoming far less of a golf forum. The activity on the main forum is much reduced and the out of bounds section much increased. As a result, the conversations are very much focused on topics that divide rather than the one we have in common.

I have seen it from both sides as both a former mod and then a normal user. The mod job is thankless but there seems to be less occurances that involve almost 24 hour monitoring to sort out (believe me a few all night modding sessions did happen).

The forum also does not meet anymore. The arrange a game section used to be filled with 2 or 3 people meet ups every week. Them people demanded bigger meet ups, then bigger meet ups on high end courses and then they wanted it to cost next to nothing. People relied on the same two or three people to arrange everything and took on none of the burden and never made reciprocal arrangements so that stopped.

What I have noticed is that covid has changed the forum by becoming a polarising aspect that impacts everyone. I have noticed a few people change in character and how and what they post since it started.

People have also lost the ability to debate, to accept and even compliment opposing views. To a few on here, everything is either right or wrong but then again, that is a societal thing.

This is still a great place to chat once you get the lay of the land but it has, over the years, lost that connection with Golf Monthly and the interaction that came with it and it is now just a forum that happens to have golf in its name
		
Click to expand...

Very good post and one I totally concur with.
I joined in 2009 purely to talk golf,play golf with others.
I travelled miles to other members clubs to play.
Golf monthly held comps and others arranged meets and I did King of Kings twice at Burnham.
Now no Golf Monthly and hardly any opportunities offered.
Don’t travel to many courses either.
I don’t see it as a Golf forum really,more of a day to day forum.
However the few meets that do get arranged by others are good meets and long may they continue.
HFH is why I stay on the forum 
My respect for Rick and Richard will never wain.
The team do an amazing job and it’s so appreciated by me and many others.
I’ve met great friends on the forum and had some cracking laughs along the way.
Yes I have my moments but overall I’ve never met anyone who I wouldn’t share a round with,that includes everyone.
Let’s hope we can all get this forum jumping again.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			There are only two members on here that I wouldn't play golf with
🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Are you included 😉


----------



## Funt1m3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Guys (and gals) newbie here. Just to say my last few months has been quite pleasant. Won’t post much, I’m not that interesting (🤪) but some good topics and a bit of fun read none the less

Shame to hear some of the meets no longer take place as would have been keen to get involved


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 30, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			It would be interesting to see how many on here take a Golf Monthly subscription now.
		
Click to expand...

Just found out that my online library membership includes Golf Monthly - this month's edition contains some nice stuff, so I'm likely to be a regular reader for first time in years - does that count?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

Certainly in the last 2 years its been harder to organise meets due to the possibility of having to cancel - both courses and players.
Not impossible as some have happened but not as many as normal.


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Certainly in the last 2 years its been harder to organise meets due to the possibility of having to cancel - both courses and players.
Not impossible as some have happened but not as many as normal.
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to arrange one at my place as soon as the weather improves…….but only for Homer & LP. I’m gonna bring them together, a bit like a forum version of Boutros Boutros Ghali. It’s gonna be beautiful!


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			I’m going to arrange one at my place as soon as the weather improves…….but only for Homer & LP. I’m gonna bring them together, a bit like a forum version of Boutros Boutros Ghali. It’s gonna be beautiful!
		
Click to expand...


ooh a grudge match, we could start a forum series of them 

whos Phil play the following week


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			ooh a grudge match, we could start a forum series of them 

whos Phil play the following week 

Click to expand...

Not me. He's one of the two
🤔🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			The "ignore" button is very good. I've only got a couple on there so I guess this place isn't so bad
		
Click to expand...

Testing testing


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Testing testing
		
Click to expand...

Who said that???
😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do you still keep in touch with Fish?
Big loss to the forum imo.
		
Click to expand...

He's the first one to get an invite to Cooden.
Anybody who travels as far as he does is always welcome in my view. He's superb company once his batteries start running down
😳😳😳


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Testing testing
		
Click to expand...



You're fine


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			ooh a grudge match, we could start a forum series of them 

whos Phil play the following week 

Click to expand...

How many weeks are we going to play? 🤣🤣
It’s not a grudge match anyway, it’s an olive branch. The great game of golf brings two people closer together


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			How many weeks are we going to play? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think it will be too many as it seems people wouldnt want to have a round with me 


Smiffy said:



			Not me. He's one of the two
🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

didn’t take long did it


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			He's the first one to get an invite to Cooden.
Anybody who travels as far as he does is always welcome in my view. *He's superb company once his batteries start running down*
😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Usually about 630pm when he goes up to his room to make a phonecall only to fall asleep😁😁😁


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn’t take long did it
		
Click to expand...

Glad I didn't disappoint.
That's Batman sorted, just got to wait for Robin to appear now.
🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Glad I didn't disappoint.
That's Batman sorted, just got to wait for Robin to appear now.
🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

😁😁😁😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



*Glad I didn't disappoint.*
That's Batman sorted, just got to wait for Robin to appear now.
🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Always a first - hope the fishing is going well


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			He's the first one to get an invite to Cooden.
Anybody who travels as far as he does is always welcome in my view. He's superb company once his batteries start running down
😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Spent a nice afternoon with the fishy before we had a great meal with yourself and the legend that is Just One! Roll on next year 🍺🍺🧁⛳


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 30, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			How many weeks are we going to play? 🤣🤣
It’s not a grudge match anyway, it’s an olive branch. The great game of golf brings two people closer together
		
Click to expand...

Not the way I used to play, tees and greens only guaranteed meeting places. 🤣


----------



## KenL (Dec 30, 2021)

I joined in 2014. I don't see much of a problem or that the forum has gone downhill.

I didn't agree with the ban on politics as that is something I'm interested in. But was happy with what the mods think is best especially if people were leaving because of that.

I do miss DelC. Some funny threads when he was involved.


----------



## IanM (Dec 30, 2021)

Covid nobbled playing.   Hope we see more normality in 2022.

You beggars have me driving from Wales to Kent in August already,  and 2 visits to Southport.  

More golf less talk!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

KenL said:



			I joined in 2014. I don't see much of a problem or that the forum has gone downhill.

I didn't agree with the ban on politics as that is something I'm interested in. But was happy with what the mods think is best especially if people were leaving because of that.

I do miss DelC. Some funny threads when he was involved.
		
Click to expand...

You should head over to the craws Facebook group, he's on there spouting the same old stuff😋🤣


----------



## KenL (Dec 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			You should head over to the craws Facebook group, he's on there spouting the same old stuff😋🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don't do Facebook. Can we invite him back here? 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2021)

KenL said:



			Don't do Facebook. Can we invite him back here? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Thought he was back on here under a different name 🤔


----------



## KenL (Dec 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought he was back on here under a different name 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Ooh!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

KenL said:



			Ooh!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he is  he'd be easy to spot, I've not seen a post about bigger holes since he was banned 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I don't think he is  he'd be easy to spot, I've not seen a post about bigger holes since he was banned 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking Crawford or DelC here....I'm getting confused


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Are we talking Crawford or DelC here....I'm getting confused 

Click to expand...


or both


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Are we talking Crawford or DelC here....I'm getting confused 

Click to expand...

i thought delc wanted bigger holes, less leaves and a swift exit from the EU


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Are we talking Crawford or DelC here....I'm getting confused 

Click to expand...

I was talking about Delc.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			or both 

Click to expand...

Gawd 'elp us....


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Gawd 'elp us....

Click to expand...

they’re all coming back. Where’s fish?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			they’re all coming back. Where’s fish?
		
Click to expand...

He's not Fish anymore...dropped the moniker as its a long time since he had his fish business..now just plain Robin....


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He's not Fish anymore...dropped the moniker as its a long time since he had his fish business..now just plain Robin....
		
Click to expand...

Robin...... playing golf in Nottingham.... I see where this is headed


----------



## JamesR (Dec 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			Robin...... playing golf in Nottingham.... I see where this is headed 

Click to expand...

Does he prefer a hat or a … hood?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2021)

Wolf was a good poster on the Forum. It's a shame he's not here now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Does he prefer a hat or a … hood?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t mind,just shoots arrows at the pins 💪


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Wolf was a good poster on the Forum. It's a shame he's not here now.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. He helped me tremendously to build the strength I needed to pass entry tests for the fire service. Really good guy.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 30, 2021)

We've got enough eejits on here now to make up for all the ones we lost 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Wolf was a good poster on the Forum. It's a shame he's not here now.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe we lost him due to forum related issues, just hope he's okay as he came across as a decent guy.


----------



## IanM (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He's not Fish anymore...dropped the moniker as its a long time since he had his fish business..now just plain Robin....
		
Click to expand...

Just look for similar use of language in the football thread after Chelsea have played??


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 30, 2021)

KenL said:



			I joined in 2014. I don't see much of a problem or that the forum has gone downhill.

I didn't agree with the ban on politics as that is something I'm interested in. But was happy with what the mods think is best especially if people were leaving because of that.

I do miss DelC. Some funny threads when he was involved.
		
Click to expand...

He’s the reason I joined🤣 I saw some of his material on the HDID forum and I needed more. Comedy gold.


----------



## Slab (Dec 31, 2021)

We'll know this forum is truly broken when off topic posts in the out of bounds area are consistently busier than posts in the Golf lounge


----------

